# KDE 4.2 Migration?

## michel7

Moin,

gibts irgendwo nen Leitfaden wie man von KDE3.5.10 auf KDE4 migriert? Die KDE4.2.0 scheint bereits im portage zu sein ...

----------

## ScytheMan

evtl. hilft dir das:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe 2 gentoo Rechner mit kde 4.1.4. Eimal mit, einmal ohne prefix installiert. Das alte .kde habe ich gelassen, da ich noch kaffeine, k3b u.a. benutze. Einfach alles (außer die libs und wenigen Apps) von kde3 runter und kde 4 aufgespielt. Wozu brauchst Du eine Anleitung?

Wenn beides mit prefix installiert wird, kann man auch kde 3 lassen.

----------

## alex00

Und wie bringe ich meine alte KDE 3.x in einem rutsch runter?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Möglicherweise mit portage2 (Hardmasked)

----------

## l3u

Du hast doch bestimmt kdebase-meta oder sowas installiert. Einfach das runterhauen, dann emerge -av --depclean. Die sonst per Hand nachinstallierten Programme sind halt dann bissl Handarbeit.

portage-2.2_rc23 kann da auch nix anderes, aber unabhängigb davon brauchst du das eh, um KDE 4.2 installieren zun können.

----------

